# Burton toaster compared to old thermic



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all. I have worn the old heated burton supremes with the thermic heat and battery packs for years.(I have extremely low blood pressure and cold limbs) I noticed that no boots come with the technology now, and instead have been replaced with buy your own liners called the toaster. Has anyone used these who has also used the old thermic style? I'm a bit sad that I used to be able to get a heated supreme for just shy of $400, but if I want one now, I'll be spending over $700 buying the parts separately. I also wear a ladies 4.5/5, so my options are limited in stiffer boots. I just bought and returned some 32 boots that were ungoldly uncomfortable on the slopes. I'm debating if I should do that, or just scrounge around for a pair on eBay that are new, or barley used of old supremes.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

K2 Maysis Heat might be what you're looking for. I think there's another out there as well, but can't recall off the top of my head.

https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/k2-maysis-heat


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, the k2 don't go small enough for me. ☹


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

K2 Sapera Heat Women's boots

https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/k2-sapera-heat-womens


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ben.S said:


> K2 Sapera Heat Women's boots
> 
> https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/k2-sapera-heat-womens


Size is too large for OP.

Have you tried Intuition liners OP? I found my Intuition liner from K2 is way warmer than my Burton liner in my Rulers.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Size is too large for OP.
> 
> Have you tried Intuition liners OP? I found my Intuition liner from K2 is way warmer than my Burton liner in my Rulers.


Sorry, failure to read the entire post (didn't see the size was actually mentioned in the original post; thought that men's sizes were just too big). I thought there was one other brand offering heated snowboard boots but I can't come up with it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ben.S said:


> Sorry, didn't see the size in the original post. I thought there was one other brand offering heated snowboard boots but I can't come up with it.


I think you're right, but I can't think of it either!

Are your boots actually trashed OP? Or can you just replace the liner?


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Size is too large for OP.
> 
> Have you tried Intuition liners OP? I found my Intuition liner from K2 is way warmer than my Burton liner in my Rulers.


Sorry if this was an obvious option, but have you tried toe warmers? I've used them in up to -41 C/F (-31 + wind chill) and they make a world of difference. I wouldn't ride in that weather by choice, but sometimes have to do so. If you place them just right, and depending on how 'tall' your forefoot is you can double up on them (two per boot). It's easier if you have dual-zone adjustments or laces on your boots and can leave the toes/forefoot a little bit looser. In the long run, depending on how much you ride, it would add up to a lot of waste generated if you're using them every day, though. In that weather I double up on them inside my mitts as well.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

Another key is to keep your core warm. That's the body's goal as far as heat is concerned -- keep the vital organs in the core warm. If you don't help, then it will do this on its own by shunting blood away from the periphery (arms, legs) in order to keep it in the core and retain heat there (with the 'cost' being cooler arms and legs). If you keep your core warm then your body will be less inclined to reduce blood flow in the periphery and you'll be warmer overall. 

In addition to layering up, they make core warmers (similar to the hand/toe warmers) that you can wear on your torso. I wouldn't be surprised if battery-operated ones exist as well. Worth looking into.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

My core is fine. I can be sweating, and still have cold feet. I don't like the toe warmers bc theyalways seem to bunch and I don't like the waste. I am happy with the heated boots I have had for years. I am just curious to if anyone who has used the toaster liners, have also used the older thermic ones. So I can get a comparison. I can probably get away with another season of riding with my current boots if I just get the liners now, and replace the boots a bit later.


----------



## Ben.S (Feb 16, 2019)

A colleague at work today mentioned that she uses heated socks that she bought on Amazon for $60; they last about 8 hours. I can't remember the brand (I hadn't heard of it before).


----------

